# Bottle Bucket List



## Alaska (Mar 11, 2011)

ok folks. lets hear what bottles you dream of finding!

 red scroll flask
 log cabin bitters
 local mineral waters


 keep-er rollin!


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello Alaska,  Now that is a fantastic thread to create.  As an old man with the flow of life nearing it's end - it has been like a bucket list in my experiences.  Collecting started out with milk bottles, went from there to glass insulators, and then to working in the arts of making a lot of different kinds of glass products.  After retirement I started collecting demijohns then giant advertising bottles, glass canes and batons, fishing floats. SARATOGA mineral water bottles, black glass, and ink wells, lightning rod balls and pendents, old OP bottles of all kinds, you name it and I no doubt have had some and no doubt still do have a lot of them.  I need to start selling some - so others can enjoy them.  It has been a great and interesting experience in my bucket list mind.  I loved the movie too!  I watched it three times already.
   RED Matthews


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 11, 2011)

Now this is a great thread.  I will try not to say to many but here are the quick 3.

 Blue CT Soda
 Westford Flask
 Pitkin bottle


----------



## jvharp (Mar 11, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again!
 Knob Lick Mo hutch
 Great thread.[]


----------



## nailem63 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very good idea on the bucket list of bottles

 Gold Tree Brothers whiskey
 BOCA Beer
 Barry&Patten whiskey


----------



## Iowadigger64 (Mar 11, 2011)

[align=left]*Well I crossed one off my list last week.
 But here are more
 Scroll Flask
 Pontiled embossed umbrella ink as far as that goes anything whole that is pontiled only found one common whole poniled bottle before.
 and a whole lot more bottles for my bottle bucket list.

*[/align]


----------



## peejrey (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmmmm.....
 I Like this one...
 1. A Warner's
 2. A labeled Dr. Kilmer's 
 3. (If even out there) Some type of Pharmacy Documentation, from Nashville, TN.
 Just some from me.......[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 11, 2011)

> Knob Lick Mo hutch


 
 Dang. Wish I knew you needed one. I found a dozen and thought they were common so I smashed 'em all.





just kidding.[]


----------



## deacon_frost (Mar 11, 2011)

cool idea
 geiger & kaiser blob from boonville missouri
 boone better beverage acl from boonville mo
 kelly's old cabin bitters dug a broken one once and had to throw a non local in there
 and also any marked jegglin pottery from boonville also


----------



## waskey (Mar 11, 2011)

Several Extremely rare local milks. They are all worth atleast $150
 -Mt. Hebron Dairy-Ellicott City, MD
 -Oak Stock Farm-Ellicott City, MD
 -Upton Farm Dairy-Ellicott City, MD
 -Elk Horn Dairy-Ellicott City, MD
 -Sulphur Springs Dairy-Catonsville, MD
 -Blue Ribbon Selected Pasturized Milk-Woodlawn, MD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 11, 2011)

Aqua "Railroad guide" Travelers Companion flask. (Did lockport make 'em with that embossing?)

 The amber med that earlyglass had on his table at the Baltimore show.

 The four different Oak Orchard colors/ examples .

 The Guilford Mineral Water the old s. bottles recently posted.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 11, 2011)

1. 1 bucket of decent digs.
 2. 2 buckets of ....  ..what were the choices again?


----------



## sandchip (Mar 12, 2011)

A Tippecanoe Northbend cabin under the crawlspace of an old house.


----------



## jaroadshow (Mar 12, 2011)

The bottles I dream of finding are any embossed from Drummondville , Ontario ( Prior name of Niagara Falls, Ontario ) Prior to 1882
 Dr. E.E. Book  - Drummondville  - Medicine
 F. Fischer or Fisher - Drummondville - Blob Beer


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2011)

DR. BRAINS/CURE FOR THE/FORGETFUL. 
 I need that full though. What were were talking about?[][]


----------



## jvharp (Mar 12, 2011)

Bob, that's not even a little bit funny, the wife and I both got a huge lump in our throats when we first saw your post.[]


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's my Short list...

 F & H Lex. Ky. squat soda (cobalt) Local 

 Figural Skull Poison (cobalt) Badass m/

 H. Clay historical flask (any color God wants to give me! The only two I know of are aqua blue and emerald green) Local historical significance.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 12, 2011)

Any watertown n.y. bottles I  dont have yet,and their makers history...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 12, 2011)

T. P. Meyer & Co. blob beer from Montclair (pretty much any bottle from Montclair, but especially this one. I passed up the chance to buy it for $60... Now I wish I hadn't!)
 Bossert and Rose blob top from Glen Ridge (my hometown, I've never even seen a picture of this bottle. It's VERY rare.)
 Any dark olive colored historical flask
 Any sunburst style historical flask
This(So that I can sell it [])


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 12, 2011)

All my dream bottles are local Peoria, IL items, and I got one of my "bucket bottles" a while ago. Actually, it was the top one on my list, so I was super stoked (still am):







 "Dr. F. D. Kelly Dentist and the Best Painless Tooth Extractor In The U.S.  Peoria, ILL." It ain't colored or pontiled, but it is quite a bit more rare than most of the local bitters bottles that are next on the list, and the embossing is unbeatable.


----------



## epackage (Mar 12, 2011)

Great get Plum's, I was lucky enough to get my number 1 and 3 others in my top ten Paterson bottle this year, there's just something so satisfying collecting locals as compared to other collections IMHO....The history behind them is just great and the fact that one of my ancestors or those of my friends may have actually held these bottles at one time has always intrigued me. Here's hoping you score some more on your list, I always have my eyes open for your stuff....Jim


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 12, 2011)

Any colored pharmacy that I don't have from SARATOGA
 CONGRESS & EMPIRE HOTCHKISS SONS CW SARATOGA 1/2 pint
 B.J. GOLDSMITH SARATOGA blob top and hutch 
 That would keep me happy for a while.  GREAT THREAD!


----------



## bottle34nut (Mar 12, 2011)

i just like finding old stuff.  if its what i collect and dont have, i keep it,  if not i send or give it away to someone who wants it.  greg


----------



## kwalker (Mar 12, 2011)

Quite a few on my list but I'll narrow it down []

 1. Cattell's Mineral Water that doesn't have its neck lopped off
 2. An owl druggist
 3. A case gin (common but I'd still like to find one)


----------



## Alaska (Mar 12, 2011)

id have to agree that local bottles give me alot more satisfaction than out of towners, however, i would never pass up a really cool bottle from elsewhere. 

 i just wish i could get into a site that had anything from the 1800's. the more diligent i am.. i will find one, one day.

 Tom


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Mar 12, 2011)

Two local milks from my area, no examples have every been found....


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 12, 2011)

Ahhh,  Bucket list,  long overdue :}

 For me, not too greedy

 1. Phelp's Arcanum amber op
 2. Gibb's Bone Liniment amber op
 3. Stone's Liquid Cathartic amber op

 All made and sold within 100 miles from where I live.  Gotta be one out there for me !  This year?


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 12, 2011)

A local druggist bottle, teal blue Sanderson's Druggist, Bradford PA?
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2011)

My first one would be a Mrs. F. Bossinger Lewistown, PA beer bottle. Then, a Soult & Zerbe iron pontil Lewistown soda. I have one of these, but I bought it. I would love to pull an intact one from the ground myself. I have dug both of these bottles in pulverized condition [].   ~Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine are some pontiled squats from St. Louis...

 1) R&J Adams Superior Mineral Waters St. Louis pontiled soda in any color
 2) R&J Adams Druggists St. Louis pontiled soda in any color
 3) Any R&J Adams bottle from St. Louis lol
 4) McCloud & Wheaton Druggists & Chemists St. Louis pontiled soda in any color
 5) Congress Hall St. Louis aqua open pontiled soda
 6) Wake & Co St Louis aqua pontiled soda

 Those are my top examples i'm looking for, oops that's 6! []

 ~Tim


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's see, 

 Charter oak flask

 A run of new London glass works flask

 Fort trumbul whiskey cylinder

 Russian oil of....?

 Toms Russian linament

 Mountain herb bitters, (amber square)

 A whole lotta other stuff!
 Tip your shovels lads, thars booty awaiting to be had!


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> A local druggist bottle, teal blue Sanderson's Druggist, Bradford PA?
> [align=left]  [/align]


 
 []


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 13, 2011)

> A Tippecanoe Northbend cabin under the crawlspace of an old house.
> Jimbo


 I'll second that... and I don't care where I find it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 13, 2011)

1; Cobalt NH pharmacist.
 2; Puce Thos. L. Smith & sons Boston Mass. Whiskey.
 3; 14" tapered / paneled Bryant's Stomach Bitters.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wolffbp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Makes for a good visual, don't it!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 15, 2011)

Bright Yellow Winter/Summer tree flask
 any U.S.A. Hospital bottle
 any National ear of corn
 any Indian queen
 an unlisted local pontil
 lbnl a yellow green 3&3/4" bromo[]


----------



## towhead (Mar 15, 2011)

Boy, just about anything that's not a screw top or a slick (think that's the word) would make my day!  -Julie


----------



## Alaska (Mar 16, 2011)

i feel that way, but with hand blown stuff. i got into a dump today that has embossed stuff that isnt screwtop, but is still post 1903.


----------



## Alaska (Apr 29, 2011)

bump!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2011)

Half-pint Lynch & Clarke.
 Ribbed GI-88 LaFayette / Masonic.
 GI-70 Jackson / Masonic.
 Citron J.J. Butler (ex-Covill).
 Violet blue Holmes 229 Gravier St. N.O.
 Applied seal G. Harrell Druggist Savannah, Ga.
 The Whit Beare at the Bridge Foot shaft & globe (ex-Gardner)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

I would really like to dig a colored U.S.A  Hos bottle.
   I have a nice one in aqua,its the only one I ever dug.


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2011)

I know where 4 of these are and I hope to figure out a way to trade for them with the guy who has them, maybe even this sunday down in Brick, I can't believe I am running out of bottles to add to my collection, except for unknowns....Jim

 The one to the left of the 1899 Sprietzer is a dated 1880 Spreitzer & Remig, I have the 1881 version. I need 4 or 5 Spreitzers to complete my dated set, to the right is a nice amber Swinley Blob and then the ultimate swinley hutch with more embossing than any bottle it's size should have. Lastly is a Passaic NJ Zuebrownik Whiskey, not a must have but one of the few local embossed whiskey quarts...Fingers are croosed on getting the 4 Weiss Beers, or at least one of them Sunday


----------



## The Kunkletown Kid (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, I guess if you can list the unattainable dream pieces...

 I'd love to have a Pitkin ink, a blown three mold G II-3 or G II-43 bottle, a GVII-1 Log Cabin Bottle would be nice, and last, but not least a Jared Spencer GX-24 flask!

 I'm broke, but I can dream!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2011)

> Well, I guess if you can list the unattainable dream pieces... I'm broke, but I can dream!


One well thought out lucky lotto and they're yours.
 Welcome and if you win....think of me.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 29, 2011)

I will second Joe on that Lockport Traveller's Companion flask. Ever since I saw it in CWBookAuthor's book, I have thought they are so cool.  I would also like to find a sample Dr. Kopp's Baby's Friend, some local druggists from my hometown, an Hon'ble Lady Hill bottle, pontiled (Joe already has one).  Can't think of any others off the top of my head, just come very ancient bottles.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: towhead
> 
> Boy, just about anything that's not a screw top or a slick (think that's the word) would make my day!  -Julie


 
 Julie, did you ever get my PM about the bottle I have for you?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

What  the hell Id like a  Dyottville yellow eagle before I die.[] 
   But I have to dig it.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Apr 29, 2011)

1920's clock Dr. Pepper
 link to picture
 http://members.cox.net/chosi/bottles/deco/drpepper.jpg


----------



## CazDigger (Apr 29, 2011)

I would love to dig a pint Chittenango White Sulphur Water. I have dug half a dozen shattered ones, but there are no whole examples known. It is similar in color and embossing to the quart size (5 examples known)


----------



## VTdigger (Apr 29, 2011)

Figural Skull Poison (cobalt)
 Owl Druggist
 Any cobalt poison bottle
 National Bitters ear of corn.
 A.C Evans bottle
 Any cannabis bottle
 Cabin Bitters
 W.E Bonney inks

  North Adams bottling co..


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 29, 2011)

Cobalt blue pony blob top R. Robinson from Wilmington, NC
 Citron yellow pony blob top beer Haar & Tienken from Wilmington, NC
 Amber pony blob top beer J.H. Tienken from Wilmington, NC
 Amber Thos H. McCoy Groceries and Liquors from Wilmington, NC with na upraised seal
 Green H. Hutchinson pony blob top from Wilmington, NC
 Aqua square pint-sized flask Sol Bear & Co. from Wilmington, NC


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> Cobalt blue pony blob top R. Robinson from Wilmington, NC
> Citron yellow pony blob top beer Haar & Tienken from Wilmington, NC
> ...


 
 You best git to diggin man times a wastin []


----------



## peejrey (Apr 29, 2011)

> 1. A Warner's
> 2. A labeled Dr. Kilmer's
> 3. (If even out there) Some type of Pharmacy Documentation, from Nashville, TN.


 
 I'll Change this now...

 1.Tennessee Medicines
 2.Tennessee Sodas 
 3.A Warners


----------



## sandchip (Apr 29, 2011)

Deep yellow green Henry Clay / eagle.
 Hexagonal Phelp's Arcanum.
 Green Lewis Cough Syrup.
 Two-color Bulkley Fiske.
 Oh yeah, and my R&A, *Mike!*


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Apr 29, 2011)

i went yesterday and today and have not found s**t!!!  wtf!!!  they just tore down this 1885 house and we are digging on the lot but we can't find anything!!  i am so frustrated!!!  gonna give it another try tomorrow!!  sorry i didn't call you back but i've been in the ground!!  i will try to give you a call tomorrow!!  y'all been finding anything??


----------



## Alaska (Apr 30, 2011)

not a thing worth a hoot today, some random stuff though. 
 [8|]


----------



## Clam (Apr 30, 2011)

Sapphire blue Hampton's V Tincture

 Blue or Puce Warren's Congress ink

 Green Baltimore star ink

 Sapphire Blue Baltimore Glassworks 3 mold porter


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is my list of some of the medicines I'd like to find 

 1. Is a dark cherry puce 8 sided med with larger front and back panels all I know is the one side panel is embossed Baltimore as the last couple letters are there. The bottle is open pontiled. I'd be happy just to find enough of a broken one to know what the rest of the embossing would have been. 

 2. Stabler & Co Baltimore pontiled med. No known intact examples in this blue color they are around in Aqua. And this is the only known blue shard.

 3. John A. Jones Hair Restorative Baltimore. Aqua Open pontiled No known whole examples. And again the only known shard.

 4. E. Hutchings & Co Baltimore. Clear flint glass solid rod pontil Dates 1837 only. Again no known intact examples and is the only known shard.

 5. J.W. Bulls Diarrher Curative. Olive green open pontiled. Only one whole example known in this color.

 6. Manns Embrocation Balt. Olive green iron pontil. No intact examples known in this olive green coloration. I've dug two of these broken now.....AHHHHHHH I'm due for a whole one.

 There are a ton of other Baltimore meds I'd like to find also but I have shards of these so I will start there.

 Chris


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Apr 30, 2011)

My top 5:
 1. Hutchinson from Blocton, Alabama
 2. SS Coca Cola from West Blocton, Alabama
 3. Big Chief from West Blocton, Alabama
 4. 1915 Coca Cola from West Blocton, Alabama
 5. 1923 Coca Cola from West Blocton, Alabama


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 25, 2012)

Never thought in a million years I would be able to buy one, but I held out hope for digging one, no matter how remote a chance it was..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow Caz, that's a fantastic bottle! Glad you were able to add such a nice one, even if your wallet isn't. [:-]

 Looking back at this thread, I noticed I posted:



> T. P. Meyer & Co. blob beer from Montclair (pretty much any bottle from Montclair, but especially this one. I passed up the chance to buy it for $60... Now I wish I hadn't!)
> Bossert and Rose blob top from Glen Ridge (my hometown, I've never even seen a picture of this bottle. It's VERY rare.)


 
 Lo and behold, a little over a year later, I have them both... And, a new batch of grails on my list!

 Mr. Meyer


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 25, 2012)

Plus Mr. Bossert and Mrs. Rose.


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2012)

LOVE the Bucket Cazdigger...


----------



## carobran (Mar 25, 2012)

Cobalt WADE HARVEY druggist from Kosciusko.(1 known)

 Kosciusko Steam Bakery & Bottling Works / Kosciusko,Miss.(hutch)

 Any bottle from Ethel,Ms(If one exists)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 25, 2012)

> Never thought in a million years I would be able to buy one, but I held out hope for digging one, no matter how remote a chance it was..


 

 That's awesome Mark! Seriously glad for you.     LoL,...If your luck is anything like Tom and I, NOW you'll dig one..[]


----------



## sandchip (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad to see it can happen, Mark!

 Another on my list would be a Bailey Springs Water, Florence, Ala., black glass gallon cylinder, iron pontilled.


----------



## LC (Mar 26, 2012)

That is a nicely detailed rooster on the one bottle . I have never seen many chickens embossed on bottles . I have a beer with a rooster on the shoulder , but not as finely detailed as yours , thanks for posting it .


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Mar 26, 2012)

STRAIGHT SIDED COCA-COLA'S
 A DUNE ALPIN ROUND EMBOSSED DAIRY QUART (EAST HAMPTON, L.I.)


----------



## deenodean (Mar 26, 2012)

Thomas O'Neil ginger beer crock ' Bridgeport ' N.S.
 Anything Nash & MacAllister Sydney N.S. soda water or better still a blue top ginger beer crock


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 27, 2012)

All styles of the *SOUTH CAROLINA DESPENCERY WHISKEY* Bottles. I Have one with Palmetto tree but still have a long way to go.
 gac


----------



## Alaska (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh how my bucket list has changed..

 M. Bowen patent mineral water Richmond va
 J.v dellicker Richmond va teal pontiled soda
 W.h buck Norfolk va cobalt pontiled soda
 Open pontiled likeness of the glassworks Richmond va flask
 M. Flanagan Petersburg va green/blue/teal pontiled soda 
 J.m roseberry Alexandria cobalt pontiled eagle soda
 Mackey & osmun fredericksburg va green pontiled soda


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 27, 2012)

Great list Tom!

 I hear ya man, i'd love to find a Buck, Flanagan, or Roseberry too. Maybe one of these days!

 ~Tim


----------



## dogtx (Mar 27, 2012)

Microbe killer bottle.
  T.Smith soda.
  One more, Clark and Thompson family tonic bitters. 
  green hutch Penna bottling co Lynchburg Va.
  There is plenty more.


----------



## mf150 (Mar 28, 2012)

Being from an urban enviornment with lots of cement, I would love to dig a bottle!
 I don't care what kind. But it would be a dream to dig a CC&B or Hogan & Thompson, or even a Lynde. Heck I'd be thrilled to dig anything at all.


----------



## phil44 (Mar 30, 2012)

I can honestly say I dug mine..... after I started digging I saw a pic of a Hampton's V  Tincture I wanted one and over the years I've dug several. 

 After I started learning about other local companies i e finding shards etc I actually found an intact one of these only not puce ....so one of these in puce is high on my list.....


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 30, 2012)

Some top pics for my bucket list would be:
 J.G. Frisch California Bitters.
 M. Keller California Wine Bitters and
 another one of these whole.


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 24, 2012)

The anchor Brewing Co, Dobbs Ferry NY New York Branch, ive been searching for the New york Dept for years and only one person has it, and wont give it up


----------

